# POLL: Lugs or Wire nuts



## HSS (Mar 6, 2011)

I replace motors quite regularly in 21 different supermarkets and have never taped wirenuts. The wire connections last longer than the motor bearings. Now, I will say I am working with stranded wire not solid and if you make sure that the ends of the wires are even and untwisted before putting the wirenut on and use the proper size wirenut for the wire, you won't have a problem of the wire coming out of the wirenut. And, I use the wirenuts that have the soft rubber skirts attached to the nuts. As a matter of fact, I usually have 8 or ten wirenuts in my pocket at any given time. (When I'm working) LOL. JMHO

Edit to add: If the motor is 460V and a compressor drive motor, I will bolt those leads to the incoming power and wrap first with splicing tape and then wrap with Scotch 33.

Pat


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 6, 2011)

Suppose it depends on the motor!

Much of my motors, being small tools are wire with tinned leads that push into spring clips.

Next is Crimp Eye Connectors that are held on by screws.

Some are Crimp On flag terminals

Many motors have terminal blocks so get wired with crimps.

A lot of the motors get wired with Crimp type bullet connectors.

For general wiring of motors where they just have leads exiting the motor, that is where Marrettes or wire nuts come into play. Sometimes they get taped, especially if the OEM speced tape.

Walter


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 6, 2011)

I have usually observed whatever the OEM did when replacing or repairing. New installs get wire nuts (marrettes to you Canadians) and Super 88. I do like the rubber skirted nuts. Large motors get Kearney bolts and tape (Super 88 always).


----------



## HSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Actually, it depends on the size of the motor, the size of the wire, and the voltage you're working with. If you are connecting a fractional horsepower that has, for instance, 16 ga wire and 120 or 230 volts, lug and bolt would be overkill and wirenuts would be sufficient. On the other hand if the motor is say a 3 horse and 230 or 460 volt, then I would go with lug and bolt. It just depends on the variables. 

Pat


----------



## brucer (Aug 31, 2011)

i like junction blocks


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 31, 2011)

For most household current needs wire nuts and crimp on lugs are sufficient. Now if you were working with 500KCmil cable and 4460 volts you would need lugs and stress cones along with arc shields at the connections.


----------



## hardware1170 (Sep 1, 2011)

Being a Master electrician of 18 years I am partial to ring lugs and bolts. Here is a little tip if you use ring lugs. Turn the sticky side of the tape out until lug is covered then tape as usual. It makes taking the tape off next time a walk in the park.


----------



## brucer (Sep 1, 2011)

i thought you were suppose to use rubber tape first then black tape over that..


----------



## flutedchamber (Sep 16, 2011)

If the wires are of the non terminal type I prefer insulated wire bugs. Perhaps not the correct name..but they come in a gang of two or more. Strip and insert the wire and tighten the screw down. Replace the rubber plug. Your wires are joined mechanically and electrically with no rough edges and not much more room than it takes to use ring terminals with bolts and tape. Plus it is a hell of a lot more secure, but a bit more expensive than other connections.


----------

